# Bottom board - Which side up?



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

I built mine the same way, and the bees dont mind it at all. A smaller gap also helps them defend it a little better as well I think. I built my reducer to fit the new bottom board...I alsways wondered where 3/4 inch came from. That seems big to me, but who am I?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

my buddy uses all 3/8 " openings and he doesn't use any mouse guards, says they can't get it with this size openeing. He doesn't get very many mice in so I think he is correct. I put a few on my hives as the old ones rot out, but my bees seem to hit there heads while going in, i keep telling him my bees are bigger than his bees.

mike


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The bottom board has two positions. A 3/4" side and a 3/8" side. Use either one that fits your style. I use the 3/8" opening year round. I don't reduce the opening at anytime. 3/4" opening would require one to reduce it for winter around here, as mice can easily get into a hive through a 3/4" opening.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine are all 3/8 openings. Did not know about the 3/4 in openings since the guy that built all my first hives had started with 3/8. Don't seem to have any problems with 3/8th's.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It is known as a reversible bottom board. You are 'supposed' to use the wide opening during the summer, and flip the bottom board over and use the 3/8 opening during the winter.

I don't know any beekeepers who actually flip their bottom boards in spring and fall. Some use the small opening and some use the wide, but all the beekeepers I know leave their bottom boards the same year round. Laying an entrance reducer across the wide opening is easier than flipping the bottom board over.


----------



## BeeHave (Jul 24, 2009)

When using an entrance reducer, is the opening up or down? AND, is it used in the winter to help with warnth? 
Ms BeeHave


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

BeeHave said:


> When using an entrance reducer, is the opening up or down? AND, is it used in the winter to help with warnth?
> Ms BeeHave


Yes - however you want to do it. I suppose that it could be used in Winter to help regulate temp.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

i don't think anyone has this correct so far.

the 3/8 opening is for summer. the smaller opening will prevent the bees from building comb on the bottom bars of the frames.

the 3/4 is for winter, with the idea that you will use an entrance reducer for mice, and the larger opening allows for more dead bees to accumulate on the bottom board before they block up the entrance.

with that said, my bottom boards have not entrances.

deknow


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Will at least one of you folks who use 3/8 all the way confirm for my education that you never see frames with comb that stops short of the bottom bar ? Exposed wire at the bottom of rippled wired foundation.

The wild colony stops comb about 3/4 inch from the bottom of the cavity to provide access to the overhead comb.

When I bought hives from beeks who couldn't cope with mites, there were lots of frames with exposed wire at the bottom. Since I didn't see that with my frames drawn with larger space, assumed that those frames were drawn with 3/8 spacing. Educate me, Please.

Walt W.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

wildbranch2007 said:


> my buddy uses all 3/8 " openings and he doesn't use any mouse guards, says they can't get it with this size openeing. He doesn't get very many mice in so I think he is correct. I put a few on my hives as the old ones rot out, but my bees seem to hit there heads while going in, i keep telling him my bees are bigger than his bees.
> 
> mike


your bee's are not biger, they are head bangers:


----------

